# 2nd baby on the way...my nipples are dirty!



## Phoebe (Jun 12, 2003)

Yes I'm sure that sounds weird, but it's true! Ds is 29 months and weaned back in June when I was 4 months along or so with this prenancy. I noticed while in the bath tub the other day that my nipples looked really dark. Totally normal I know. But I looked closer, very close, and there was DIRT in the cracks of my nipples!! I sat there and picked out this grainy dirt stuff! I have never seen this before...or heard of it either and I must stay I'm a little embarrassed. I swear I bathe daily, but I admit I don't spend alot of soap time on my nipples...never have. What I'm thinking it might be is that since ds has weaned, there are deaper cracks (just because nursing for 2 years opened things up) and it also seems like it may be some secretions getting crusty and dirty from my bra.
Anyone heard of or experienced this? I'd like to remedy it before baby gets here but I don't want to scrub my nipples either.

Thanks for listening and once again...
I SWEAR I bathe daily!!!


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

perhaps try a little olive oil, it should help lift anything out of the "cracks"


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

it could be chloasma (sp?) which is a normal darkening/thickening of the skin in pregnancy. when i was pg with ds, i got this spot on my neck that looked like a smear of dirt. it was slightly raised as well. it was so embarrassing! people would tell me that i had dirt on my neck all the time. the day ds was born, i was able to rub it off with a washcloth.


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

I had the exact same thing with both pregnancies. I showed it to my midwife, she had no idea. My LLL had nothing for me. It went away. I tried not to think about it much.


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

.


----------



## Phoebe (Jun 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dnr3301*
I had the exact same thing with both pregnancies. I showed it to my midwife, she had no idea. My LLL had nothing for me. It went away. I tried not to think about it much.

Good to know someone else had this! I didn't ask at my LLL meeting yesterday because I was embarrassed!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quirkylayne*
I had it in my belly button!

Yup me too! I don't know where that dirty stuff came from. It just appeared when my belly shrunk down. I scrubbed for weeks it seems. I'll remember the cocuonut oil.

Thanks yall,
amy


----------



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

so that's what that was in my belly button! When ds was about a month I realized it came off and I couldn't figure out how I'd gotten so much dirt in there


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

.


----------



## midwifetx (Mar 16, 2005)

It's just dead skin cells with the extra pigmentation of pregnancy. The belly button thing happened to me with my first, and it freaked me out, BUT, a good scrubbing and exfoliation took care of it. Now, I'm always sure to tell clients that this is likely to happen.


----------

